# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Объективы Canon б/у

## HunteriuS

Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 DO IS USM
Фокусное расстояние (мм)	70-300 мм
Число лепестков диафрагмы	6
Минимальная диафрагма	32
Минимальное расстояние фокусировки (м)	1.4 м
Система стабилизации изображения	есть
Состояние - хорошее
Цена - 1000 у.е. (возможен торг)

Canon EF 50 f/1.4 USM
Фокусное расстояние (мм)	50 мм
Число лепестков диафрагмы	8
Минимальная диафрагма	22
Минимальное расстояние фокусировки (м)	0.45 м
Привод автофокусировки	USM
Диаметр фильтра (мм)	58 мм
Максимальный диаметр и длина (мм)	73.8 x 50.5 мм
Состояние - хорошее
Цена - 300 у.е. 

Canon EF 28-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS USM
расстояние (мм)	28-135 мм
Число лепестков диафрагмы	6
Минимальная диафрагма	22
Минимальное расстояние фокусировки (м)	0.5 м
Система стабилизации изображения	есть
Привод автофокусировки	USM
Диаметр фильтра (мм)	72 мм
Максимальный диаметр и длина (мм)	96.8 x 78.4 мм
Состояние - хорошее
Цена - 400 у.е.
icq 156802488 или тут на форуме оставляйте свои контакты в л.с

----------


## whimsical

Цена на объектив 28-135 а фото 24-105L в чем лажа?

----------


## HunteriuS

> Цена на объектив 28-135 а фото 24-105L в чем лажа?


 ошибочно загрузил не тот файлик уже пофиксил.

----------


## Acidr

Какой возраст полтинника, какая гарантия, где брался? Какая реальная цена?

----------


## HunteriuS

> Какой возраст полтинника, какая гарантия, где брался? Какая реальная цена?


 возраст около двух лет (использовался редко для макро съемки,), гарантию дать не могу, поскольку я не магазин и не представитель, а частное лицо, если есть интерес сделаете тестовые снимки и убедитесь что все в порядке, брался в Папарацци. В том же магазине новенький он стоит 460 у.е.

----------


## HunteriuS

Canon EF 50 f/1.4 USM продан

----------


## HunteriuS

ап

----------


## HunteriuS

ап

----------


## Dr_Monk

Canon EF 28-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS USM - окончательная цена?

----------


## HunteriuS

ап

----------


## HunteriuS

ап

----------


## HunteriuS

па

----------


## HunteriuS

Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 DO IS USM
Цена - 900 у.е.

----------


## HunteriuS

ап

----------


## HunteriuS

Canon EF 70-300mm цена 800 у.е

----------


## HunteriuS

Canon EF 28-135 цена 350 у.е

----------


## HunteriuS

ап

----------


## HunteriuS

ап

----------


## HunteriuS

70-300 по-прежнему в продаже. Полностью рабочий в отличном состоянии. Цена 800 у.е.

----------


## HunteriuS

ап

----------


## HunteriuS

70-300 по прежнему в продаже. Возможен небольшой торг.

----------


## embersburnttoo

Canon EF 28-135 ещё есть?

----------


## Pastoreugene

> 70-300 по-прежнему в продаже. Полностью рабочий в отличном состоянии. Цена 800 у.е.


 Ваше предложение еще в силе? Хочу обсудить варианты! Я нахожусь в Харькове! Можем созвониться?

----------


## Pastoreugene

Хочу обсудить варианты покупки! Я нахожусь в Харькове! Можем созвониться? 
тел. 063 3748-359

----------


## Pastoreugene

> 70-300 по-прежнему в продаже. Полностью рабочий в отличном состоянии. Цена 800 у.е.

----------


## HunteriuS

70-300 по прежнему в проджаже

----------


## Luxury_od

> 70-300 по прежнему в проджаже


 телефон, последняя цена чтоб забрать 70-300

----------


## HunteriuS

за 780 отдам мой моб 0972832583 звоните если заинтересовало.

----------


## HunteriuS

ап

----------


## HunteriuS

ап

----------


## HunteriuS

па

----------


## HunteriuS

70-300 за 750 у.е.

----------


## HunteriuS

ап

----------


## HunteriuS

70-300 возможен небольшой торг

----------


## HunteriuS

ап

----------


## tarielk

могу предложить обмен 50 1.4 на Canon Speedlite 430EX II , пользовался пару раз, возможно доплата с моей стороны.

----------


## HunteriuS

> могу предложить обмен 50 1.4 на Canon Speedlite 430EX II , пользовался пару раз, возможно доплата с моей стороны.


 50 ка продана об этом было написано в теме

----------


## HunteriuS

70-300 DO по прежнему в продаже, если есть желающие, пишите в личку, на форуме бываю часто. Цена 750 у.е. Коробка + документы, все в наличии.

----------


## HunteriuS

ап

----------


## HunteriuS

И снова ап, объектив ждет своего нового обладателя  :smileflag:

----------


## HunteriuS

И снова ап, кому интересно обращайтесь, отдам за 700 у.е.

----------


## HunteriuS

ап, по прежнему в продаже, торг уместен!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  11.08.2013 в 19:41 ----------

И снова ап, по прежнем 70-300do ждет своего счастливого обладателя  :smileflag:

----------


## HunteriuS

70-300 DO цена снижена до 600 у.е.

----------


## HunteriuS

Ап

----------


## HunteriuS

теме ап! 70-300 DO - 600 у.е.

----------


## HunteriuS

ап! Объектив ждет нового обладателя =)

----------


## HunteriuS

ап

----------


## HunteriuS

ап новая цена 6500 грн

----------

